# Choo Choo Town Field Trial Chat



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The Open is a Quad with two retired, about half the dogs are doing the test. It is a solid good first series, so I am told. At 1pm today they had run the 15th of 89 dogs. Bird girls need to leave at 6pm, so the Open first series should run well into Saturday if this is the case.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby Results

1 Ledford
2 Tyler Shepard
3 Dana Needham
4 Matt G....

Cant remember the jams but was only 2 i think.. Congrats to Matt G on the 4rth this is one of my Nitro's litter mates .... Good dog at a young age Good Job Matt.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> The Open is a Quad with two retired, about half the dogs are doing the test. It is a solid good first series, so I am told. At 1pm today they had run the 15th of 89 dogs. Bird girls need to leave at 6pm, so the Open first series should run well into Saturday if this is the case.


I heard that its takin 5 dogs an hours . They keep that up the 1st series could run into sun. with 96 dogs.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, maybe with the Derby over they can get their resources over to the Open and not shut it down at 6pm. 

It's tough putting on the actual trial beleive me, I know. Unless a club has many working members, it is just too tough for 2 or 3 individuals doing all the major work.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

WAY-TO-GO ROSCOE !!!!!

Congrats to Ledford & Owner Jeff A. on their first derby WIN.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The Open shut down at almost 8pm. 35 dogs left to run Sat. with a 7am start.

kg


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

8 dogs back to the Q water marks in the morning....


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND
5,8,11,14,15,18,19,20,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,36

16 TOTAL


OPEN CALLBACKS TO LAND/WATERBLIND

1,3,4,7,10,11,12,16,18,20,25,28,29,34,36,37,39,40,41,43,44,46,52,
53,56,58,61,64,65,69,71,72,73,79,83,85,87,88,90,91,94,95,96

43 TOTAL

SCRAPPED THE 1ST LAND BLIND AND THEN WENT TO A LAND/WATER BLIND....RAN 17 DOGS AN WILL FINISH TOMORROW...KILLER BLIND!!

SORRY DIDNT HERE ANYTHING ABOUT THE QUAL
________
TOYOTA NZ ENGINE HISTORY


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Q results

1 David Didier - sexy
2 Jeremiah Harston - Vetta
3 Taylor - auti
4 Fowler - Lilly
Rj doug Marbury - Eli
Jam Davis authur - Sue
Jam Manning - Daisy

Congrats Jeremiah.......


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

I think David was running the dog for Ray Shanks. I am pretty sure Sexy is out of Pow and Buns.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

So it is, Woodrow--thanks for clarifying.

MG


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Good for Sexy, David and Ray!!! She's just out of derby!
And way to go Sioux, Davis and Bill for Sioux's jam!
YES!


----------



## Ray Shanks (May 23, 2004)

Congratulation to Hardscrabble Play With My Buns "Sexy" and David Didier. I am PROUD of both of you.  :lol:


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Open has 21 dogs back to the water marks they started at almost 1 o'clock,,, gonna be a long day


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

CONGRATS . . .

Tyler on his Derby 2nd
and
Jeremiah on his Qual 2nd


Debbie


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Way to go David and Sexy!!!! 1 Q and 1 win


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

1st- Blue Ledford
2nd- ? Taylor
3rd Neil
Sorry I didn't get the rest.

Congrats to Kip Kemp, and It's all over baby blue on their win! Also Congrats to Tommy Parrish on his second in the Am! Congrats to Ledford for winning and qualifying another dog for the nat'l 8) and the derby win with my boy Roscoe.
 
Jeff


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey Jeff, That is great news!!!!!! It looks like you have found a nice young dog to go along with your older boy Manny.

Continued Success this summer.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

You guys had me worried for a minute there. I thought you were calling David Didier sexy.    



:twisted:


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

*Amateur*

Amateur Results:

1st 14 Benny, FC Real Southern Gentleman, Mark Menzies
*Congratulations to Mark on your new AFC "Benny" and National Amateur Qualifier!!!*  

2nd 36 Jake, FC-AFC Eno Run Jake, Tommy Parrish
3rd 30 Darla , Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila, Breck Campbell
4th 19 Molly, Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly, Ken Neil

RJ 24 Tara, Lady Madelyn's Holy Tara MH, Wally Riffle

J 5 Bull, FC-AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator, Steve O'Connell
J 23 Win, Slippery Win Wet, Jon Ahlstrand
J 28 Streak, Dixie City Jam II, Bill Goldstein


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

First of all A BIG CONGRATS TO MARK MENZIES FOR WINNING THE AMATEUR WITH BENNY!!! NEW AFC AND QUALIFIED FOR THE NAT'L AMATEUR...WAY TO GO!!!


HERE ARE THE COMPLETE OPEN RESULTS

1ST - #25 BLUE H/CHRIS LEDFORD O/KIP KEMP
2ND - #69 CALI H/BO TAYLOR O/STEPHEN ROEGIERS
3RD - #18 WINDY H/ KEN NEIL O/KEN NEIL & BRENDA LITTLE
4TH - #28 JERRYLEE O/H MAC DUBOSE
RJ - #7 BOGIE/ H/ CHRIS LEDFORD O/DR. TERRY BENDA

JAMS - #72, 58, 53,52,46,41

Sorry it took so long couldnt get online last night....had to wait until we got back home
________
Montana Dispensary


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Full results now on www.entryexpress.net.

kg


----------

